# Newbie sailor, newbie to sailnet



## aarhus (Jun 12, 2010)

Hi all, a few months ago I joined my local sail club's sailing school. I'm learning to sail on a H-boat. I bumped onto Giulietta's sailing videos here, which I found very informative... will keep looking for resources to complement my time on the water, so please don't hesitate to make suggestions.

Hope you have good wind!


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Hey aar - welcome to SN dude. You'll like the place...and you'll learn a ton. Great salts around here.


----------



## aarhus (Jun 12, 2010)

Thanks for the welcome... already learning some slang. Looking forward to learning from you salts.


----------

